# المنتديات الخاصة > منتدى الوظائف الشاغرة >  وظائف عاجلة ومتجددة مؤهلات متنوعة

## انوارالمملكة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جميع الوظائف جادة والأيميلات معتمدة
أفضل وأصدق مواقع التوظيف لجميع المناطق والتى تحتوى على الوظائف المميزة كذلك وظائف العمل من المنزل ذات الدخل المرتفع كما تتميز بسرعة توفير الوظائف كما إنها لا تحصل رسوم من المتقدم للوظيفة بل تكتفى بتحصيلها من الجهة الطالبة للوظيفة جميع المواقع تدعم اللغة العربية ,يمكنكم زيارة الموقع التالى 

*http://smallb8.jeeran.com

*أرجو إخطارى اذا لم تجد الوظيفة التى ترغب بها أو وجدت صعوبة فى التقديم للوظيفة موضحا طبيعة العمل الذى ترغب به وسوف اسعى الى ما فيه الخير إن شاء الله










==========
مطلوب مهنسين زراعيين دفعة 2010/2011 الراتب 1800 ريال + اقامة + سكن + تامين طبى .للراغبين
الاتصال على 
01011906947
الراتب 1800 ريال
الجنس ذكر
رقم الجوال 01011906947
فترة الإعلان  14 يوم


* * * *
لمزيد من الوظائف يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالى
*http://smallb8.jeeran.com
*==========
مطلوب مهندس زراعي خبرة 5 سنوات في مجال لاندسكيب
 للعمل بالسعودية وعلي من يرغب ارسال السيرة الذاتية
الاميل hmuf2010@yahoo.com
ت/01060627385
0483670190


* * * *
لمزيد من الوظائف يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالى
*http://smallb8.jeeran.com
*==========
مدرسين علوم ومدرسين رياضيات و تربيه فنيه يوجد تاشيرات مدرسين 
حره فى السعوديه برجاء الاتصال عبر الايميل او الهاتف 
ahmed_hasan840@yahoo.com
0145519377


* * * *
لمزيد من الوظائف يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالى
*http://smallb8.jeeran.com
*=============
نطلب فورا مدرسين للعمل بمركز تعليمى - مواد باللغة الانجليزية 
مدرس انجلش – مدرس رياضيات – مدرس فيزياء- مدرس كمبيوتر 
مؤهل تربوى + خبرة 3 سنوات 
المميزات : سكن +الاقامة +التامين الصحى+ تذاكرطيران ذهاب وعودة + إجازة شهر مدفوع الأجر,,, يرجى ارسال الـc.v ملف وورد على الايميل
mshehata60@yahoo.com
مع تحديد الوظيفة المتقدم لها والتنفيذ فورى بعد الاطلاع على السيرة الذاتية
الراتب 3000 ريال


* * * *
لمزيد من الوظائف يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالى
*http://smallb8.jeeran.com
*==========
مطلوب صيادله 2009 او 2010 للعمل بكبرى الصيدليات فى السعوديه برجاء الاخوه الصيدله
 ارسال السى فى على الايميل او الاتصال
ت/0145519377
AHMED_HASAN840@YAHOO.COM
والله ولى التوفيق


* * * *
لمزيد من الوظائف يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالى
*http://smallb8.jeeran.com
*==========
مطلوب صيادله للعمل فى السعوديه
المميزات راتب مجزى = عموله =اضافى وممييزات تانى كتير
الاستفسار الرجاء الاتصال على / عمر محى 01117505707
او الميل omarmohie@yahoo.com


* * * *
لمزيد من الوظائف يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالى
*http://smallb8.jeeran.com
*==========
مطلوب لشركة إعلانات بالجيزة خريجات حقوق حديثات التخرخ للعمل بالوظائف التالية:
الشئون القانونية.الشئون الإدارية.السكرتارية.العلاقات العامة.التسويق


الجنس بدون تحديد
رقم الجوال 01285082885


* * * *
لمزيد من الوظائف يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالى
*http://smallb8.jeeran.com
*==========
مطلوب للسعودية عدد
2 محاسب خبرة فى شئون التأمينات والراتب يحدد حسب الخبره


الجنس ذكر
رقم الجوال 01018141272


* * * *
لمزيد من الوظائف يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالى
*http://smallb8.jeeran.com
*==========
مطلوب موظف محاسبه من الجنسين لشركة مقاولات بمدينة نصر


الجنس بدون تحديد
عدد سنوات الخبرة 1
رقم الجوال 01270220400
رقم الهاتف 22876044


* * * *
لمزيد من الوظائف يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالى
*http://smallb8.jeeran.com
*==========
عاجل مطلوب محاسبين خبرة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات للسفر لكبرى شركات السعودية فورا


الجنس ذكر
عدد سنوات الخبرة 5
رقم الجوال 0116117666


* * * *
لمزيد من الوظائف يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالى
*http://smallb8.jeeran.com
*==========
==========
عاجل مطلوب مهندسين مدنى ومعمارى تصميم للسفر لكبرى شركات السعودية فورا خبرة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات


الجنس ذكر
عدد سنوات الخبرة 5
رقم الجوال 0116117666


* * * *
لمزيد من الوظائف يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالى
*http://smallb8.jeeran.com
*==========
عاجل مطلوب مهندسين كهرباء ومهندسين مدنى تصميم للسفر لكبرى شركات السعودية فورا خبرة لا تقل عن اربع سنوات


الجنس ذكر
عدد سنوات الخبرة 4
رقم الجوال 0116117666


* * * *
لمزيد من الوظائف يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالى
*http://smallb8.jeeran.com
*==========
مطلوب مهندس مدني خبرة تزيد عن 20 عام لمن يرغب بالسفر ارسال السيرة الذاتية 
oman_off@hotmail.com
رقم الجوال 00967312112


* * * *
لمزيد من الوظائف يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالى
*http://smallb8.jeeran.com
*



..........يتبع لاحقا إن شاء الله


أرجو الدعاء*

----------


## انوارالمملكة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وظائف الأحد 13 ربيع أول 1433
جميع الوظائف جادة والأيميلات معتمدة
==========
مطلوب لاحدى الشركات الكبرى بالرياض الوظائف التاليه :
1- مدير خدمات مسانده (يشترط تحدث اللغه الانجليزيه )
2-مسئول الحركه والنقل (يشترط تحدث اللغه الانجليزيه )
3-موظفين استقبال (يشترط تحدث اللغه الانجليزيه )
4- حراس أمن 
5-معقب
للتواصل :0593222202


* * * *
لمزيد من الوظائف يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالى
*http://smallb8.jeeran.com
*==========
مطلوب لدى شركة كبرى في مجال مبيعات التجزئة في الرياض :
- محاسبين زبائن ( كاشير )
- بائعين
- مصفف أرفف
لديهم خبرة في نفس المجال لا تقل عن سنة .
التوظيف مباشر بدون دعم صندوق الموارد البشرية .
المميزات منافسة وتكون في المقابلة الشخصية .
للراغبين ارسال السيرة الذاتية على ( jobs@saco-ksa.com )
أو فاكس ( 4881920 ) وتذكر اسم الوظيفة


* * * *
لمزيد من الوظائف يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالى
*http://smallb8.jeeran.com
*==========
مطلوب لدى شركة كبرى في مجال التجزئة في الرياض التالي :
(Purchasing manager (sports material -
( Purchasing manager (plumbing -
( Purchasing manger (door hardware - 
المطلوب خبرة لا تقل عن 5 سنوات في نفس المجال + مؤهل علمي مناسب .
المميزات منافسة وتكون في المقابله الشخصية .
الراغبين ارسال السيرة الذانية على ( jobs@saco-ksa.com )
او فاكس ( 4881920 ) مع ذكر أسم الوظيفة .


* * * *
لمزيد من الوظائف يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالى
*http://smallb8.jeeran.com
*=============
مطلوب لدى شركة كبرى في مجال مبيعات التجزئة في الرياض :
- مشرف الموقع الإلكتروني 
لديه خبرة عملية وعلمية في المواقع الالكترونية وتصميمها 
لدية خبرة HTML, Xml webpage design .
المميزات منافسة وتكون في المقابله الشخصية .
للراغبين ارسال السيرة الذاتية على ( jobs@saco-ksa.com )
أو فاكس ( 4881920 ) ويذكر اسم الوظيفة


* * * *
لمزيد من الوظائف يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالى
*http://smallb8.jeeran.com
*==========
رجال - مناطق - اعلنت شركة دار البندر العالمية للتجارة المحدودة عن حاجتها الى :
1/ مدير معرض
2/ مساعد مدير
3/ مشرفون
4/ مستشار مبيعات
للتقديم :
ترسل السيرة الذاتية مع ايضاح المنطقة و الوظيفة المرغوبة على الايميل التالي :
hrc.ksa@cpksa.com


* * * *
لمزيد من الوظائف يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالى
*http://smallb8.jeeran.com
*==========
السعودية - وظائف شاغره في شركه جاتكو -الدمام
1. مساعد اداري
2. كاتب اداري
3. سكرتارية 
4. محلل مالي
5. محلل أنظمة
6. مهندسين 
المتطالبات:
1. شهادة دبلوم و3 الى 6 سنوات خبرة في نفس المجال.
2. يجيد مهارات الاتصال.
3. 3-الالمام باللغة الانجليزية.
على جميع المهتمين بالوظايف اعلاه ارسال السيرة الذاتية على الايميل ادناهـ
faisalhr@jatco.com.sa
hr@jatco.com.sa او
لأي استفسارات اخرى يمكنكم التواصل :
فيصل أبوزيد
رقم الجوال:
0508768882


* * * *
لمزيد من الوظائف يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالى
*http://smallb8.jeeran.com
*==========
مطلوب لشركه مطاعم كبرى موظفين سعوديين للعمل (كاشير )
براتب 3000 ريال واجازه يوم بالاسبوع واجازه سنويه شهر مدفوعه الاجر وفي حال الدارسه يعطى اجازه مدفوعه الاجر في اوقات الاختبارات 
الفرص متاحه : بفروعنا بالرياض - الدمام - بريده
للأتصال او اي استفسار الرجاء الاتصال على :0593222202


* * * *
لمزيد من الوظائف يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالى
*http://smallb8.jeeran.com
*==========
شركة الجهات للتجارة والمقاولات
المملكة العربية السعودية- الدمام
مطلوب بشكل عاجل التخصصات التالية :
الوظيفة الشاغرة
1. مساعد اداري(رجال و نساء)
2. كاتب اداري.(رجال و نساء)
3. سكرتارية (رجال و نساء)
4. محلل مالي(رجال فقط)
5. محلل أنظمة.(رجال فقط)
6. منهدس (رجال فقط)
المتطالبات:
1. شهادة دبلوم و3 الى 6 سنوات خبرة في نفس المجال.
2. يجيد مهارات الاتصال.
3. 3-الالمام باللغة الانجليزية.
على جميع المهتمين بالوظايف اعلاه ارسال السيرة الذاتية على الايميل ادناهـ
faisalhr@jatco.com.sa
hr@jatco.com.sa او
لأي استفسارات اخرى يمكنكم التواصل :
فيصل أبوزيد
رقم الجوال:0508768882


* * * *
لمزيد من الوظائف يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالى
*http://smallb8.jeeran.com
*==========
مطلوب للعمل لدى شركة كبرى بالرياض 
موظفين من حملة المؤهلات ( الابتدائى - الكفاءة - الثانوى )
للعمل بافرع الشركة المختلفة
براتب يبدأ من 3000 ريال 
الدوام فترة واحدة 8 ساعات
يوم اجازة فى الاسبوع
تامين طبى واجتماعى
اجازة سنوية شهر مدفوع الراتب
للتقديم ارسال السيرة الذاتيه على ايميل geecv@hotmail.com
او فاكس 014560899
او الاتصال على رقم 014701178


* * * *
لمزيد من الوظائف يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالى
*http://smallb8.jeeran.com
*==========
تعلن شركة الكابلي عن وظيفة سائق عمومي في فرع جازان
الشروط: رخصة عمومي ثقيل أو خفيف سارية الصلاحية
الراتب: 2970 ريال
الوظيفة مستعجلة، أرجو ان ترسل معلوماتك وكتابة العنوان "سائق جيزان" في خانة الموضوع
amro@kabli.com


* * * *
لمزيد من الوظائف يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالى
*http://smallb8.jeeran.com
*==========
تعلن شركة الكابلي عن 3 وظائف مستعجلة:
2 سائق بفرع الطائف: 
الشروط: رخصة عمومي خفيف او ثقيل سارية الصلاحية
الراتب: 2970 ريال شاملا جميع البدلات.
1 عامل عادي بفرع تبوك:
الراتب 2500 ريال
إذا أردت احدى الوظائف المعلن عنها، الرجاء إرسال معلوماتك على:
amro@kabli.com


* * * *
لمزيد من الوظائف يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالى
*http://smallb8.jeeran.com
*

..........يتبع لاحقا إن شاء الله


أرجو الدعاء*

----------


## انوارالمملكة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وظائف الأربعاء 8 فبراير 2012
جميع الوظائف جادة والأيميلات معتمدة
==========
مطلوب مهندسين زراعى رى للعمل بكبرى الشركات بقطر تصنيف اول والخبرة المطلوبة من خمس الى عشر سنوات ويتضمن العرض:
.توفير سكن
.توفير علاج
.توفير سيارة
.عدد ساعات العمل 8 ساعات
.الراتب الاساسى 3500 ريال والسفر فورا
وسرعة ارسال السيرة الذاتيةالينا مع كتابة المسمى الوظيفى عند الارسال (موافق مهندس زراعى رى
hr858hr@gmail.com


* * * *
لمزيد من الوظائف يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالى
http://smallb8.jeeran.com
==========
مطلوب خريج أو خريجة علوم أو زراعة لمعمل تحاليل طبية للعمل فترة صباحية و يفضل خبرة فى سحب العينات و من ساكنى شبرا الخيمة
wagihalaa@yahoo.com


* * * *
لمزيد من الوظائف يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالى
http://smallb8.jeeran.com
=============
مطلوب مدرسين ومدرسات كيمياء / فيزياء على درجة عالية من الكفاءة والخبرة / يجيد الكمبيوتر / يفضل من له خبرة التدريس باللغة الانجليزية
الرجاء ارسال السيرة الذاتية وكافة المستندات والكورسات وشهادات الخبرة على الايميل التالى وليس مراسلة المعلن :-
abodahish@hotmail.com


* * * *
لمزيد من الوظائف يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالى
http://smallb8.jeeran.com
==========
مطلوب للسقر الى الخارج
صيادلة و ممرضات
رقم الجوال
01122106491


* * * *
لمزيد من الوظائف يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالى
http://smallb8.jeeran.com
==========
مطلوب لمستوصف خاص بالرياض التخصصات التالية :-
1- اخصائية نسا وتوليد الراتب 21000 ريال 
2- اخصائى باطنة الراتب 16000 ريال 
بالاضافة الى نسبة من الدخل + اقامة + سكن عائلى + اجازة سنوية + تذاكر طيران 
ترسل ا لسيرةالذاتية على الايميل 
delta_rec2011@yahoo.com 
مع تحديد التخصص فى عنوان الرسالة .
الراتب 21,000.00 ريال
01011906947


* * * *
لمزيد من الوظائف يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالى
http://smallb8.jeeran.com
==========
مطلوب أطباء جميع التخصصات حاملي ماجستير أو دكتوراة الي الامارات والكويت
 والسعودية و قطر لارسال السيرة الذاتية علي اميل: 
hr@alkadahr.com
أو الاتصال علي 
01000024666


* * * *
لمزيد من الوظائف يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالى
http://smallb8.jeeran.com
==========
مطلوب مصمم او مصممة جرافيك للعمل بوكالة لمحه للاعلان اجادة برامج الفوتو شوب 
و الكوريل درو او الااليستريتور او الفرى هاند او انديزاين 3D Max 
يكون لديه القدرة على الابداع و الاهتمام بادق التفاصيل للعمل بمقر الشركة بالتجمع 
الخامس برجاء ا رسال السيرة الذاتيةشاملة صورة حديثة مع جزء من اعمالك
يفضل قرب السكن 
برجاء الاتصال على
 26172760
01001707216
و ارسال ال CV على الايميل lmhadidi@yahoo.com


* * * *
لمزيد من الوظائف يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالى
http://smallb8.jeeran.com
==========
مطلوب محاسب للسعودية لشركه مقاولات خبره عامان مسمى التاشيره محاسب صريحه راتب 1500 ريال يتم زيادته بعد شهران حسب كفاءه العمل للاتصال 0115575577
الخدمة المطلوبة مطلوب موظف
رقم الجوال 0115575577
رقم الهاتف 0115575577


* * * *
لمزيد من الوظائف يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالى
http://smallb8.jeeran.com
==========
شركه هندسيه كبرى ترغب فى تعيين موظفع استقبال دبلوم تجاره او بكالوريوس تجاره من الاماكن القريبه من شارع احمد عرابى بالمهندسين
ترسل السيره الذاتيه على wazeifa@gmail.com


* * * *
لمزيد من الوظائف يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالى
http://smallb8.jeeran.com
==========
==========
مهندسين مدنى و ميكانيكى ( تصميم واشراف ) على صرف صحى و شبكات مياه
الخدمة المطلوبة مطلوب موظف
رقم الجوال 
01122106491


* * * *
لمزيد من الوظائف يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالى
http://smallb8.jeeran.com
==========
مهندسين مدنى إنشاءات
مهندسين مدنى طرق وكبارى
مهندسين مدنى صرف صحى
العنوان:112أ شارع جسر السويس مصر الجديدة شركة الرواسي الدور الرابع
ت : 24553947 24500413 
ف : 24500167 
موبايل: 01001201155
E: elrawasy@hotmail.com


* * * *
لمزيد من الوظائف يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالى
http://smallb8.jeeran.com
==========
تعلن شركه عبر الخليج احدي الشركات الرائدة في الحاق العماله المصريه للخارج عن حاجتها الي 
مهندسين كهرباء انشاءات خريجي 2009
ترسل البيانات الشخصيه باللغه العربيه
للعمل بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه 
بالنسبه للراتب يحدد عند المقابله للاتصال والاستفسار يرجي الاتصال علي 
مندوب الشركه الاستاذ سامح احمد
01013554755
01200226869


* * * *
لمزيد من الوظائف يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالى
http://smallb8.jeeran.com
===========
مطلوب مهندس ديكور ـ للعمل بمدينة الرحاب فى معرض اقمشة ستائر وتنجيد ـ ذو خبرة 
ـ ت: ‌60066988010


* * * *
لمزيد من الوظائف يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالى
http://smallb8.jeeran.com
===========
مطلوب مهندس امن وسلامة8 سنوات منها4 سنوات كمهندس امن وسلامة بمحطات الضغط العالي وخطوط نقل القوي للضغط العالي انشاء مشاريع
الخدمة المطلوبة مطلوب موظف
الجنس ذكر
عدد سنوات الخبرة 8
رقم الجوال 01147050552


* * * *
لمزيد من الوظائف يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالى
http://smallb8.jeeran.com


..........يتبع لاحقا إن شاء الله


أرجو الدعاء*

----------


## انوارالمملكة

مطلوب عدد 2 مدرس احياء ثانوى + مدرس كيمياء ثانوى + مدرس رياضه ثانوى 
+ مدرس عربى اعدادى الراتب 2000 ريال اقامه
 وسكن وموصلات وتامين صحى واجازه سنويه وتزكره طياران على الكافيل
والله الموفق


الجنس ذكر
رقم الجوال 01201191017

----------


## انوارالمملكة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


وظائف متوفرة الآن
=========
شركة جسر الخليج تعلن عن توفير فرصة عمل لمهندس زراعي شعبة محاصيل لدولة قطر
خبرة لاتزيد عن 4سنوات ولا تقل عن 1سنة
للتقدم للوظيفة يرجي ارسال السيرة الذاتية على ايميل الشركة مرفق فى عنوان الرسالة (مهندس زراعي لقطر)
الراتب 2000 ريال
عدد سنوات الخبرة 4
رقم الجوال 01065519660
رقم الهاتف 0227927210
==========
شركه سعوديه ومزارع سعوديه- مهندسيين زراعيين- دكاتره بيطريين- خبره من 2الى 5 سنوات-
 له القدره على تحمل العمل والجديه فى العمل- يتقى الله فى عمله ومخاص وامين -
 تذاكر سفر ذهابا وايابا- الراتب فى المقابله - اجازات شهر فى السنه - العقد 2 سنه- تأمين طبى
 واجازه مدفوعه الاجر- بدل نقدى لللانتقالات -يقضل ارسال السيره الذاتيه باللغه العربيه على الايميل 
helazaz@yahoo.com
-مسمى التاشيره عامل زراعى بالنسبه للزراعيين - اما البيطريين التاشيره دكتور بيطرى
==========
مطلوب محاسب للعمل فى كبرى الشركات فى السعوديه
 بتاشيره محاسب صريحه براتب مميز جدا +سكن واقامه وانتقالات وتامين صحى
عدد سنوات الخبرة 2
رقم الجوال 01223066574
=============
شركة جسر الخليج للتوظيف بالحارج تعلن عن توفير فرص عمل فى المملكة العربية السعودية فى المدينة المنورة
مطلوب محاسب يحمل شهادة برمجة خبرة لاتقل عن سنتين فى مجال المحاسبة
الكود الوظيفي : 888
للتقدم للوظيفة يرجي ارسال السيرة الذاتية على ايميل الشركة مرفق فى عنوان الرسالة كود الوظيفة
jisralkhaleej2010@gmail.com
عدد سنوات الخبرة 2
رقم الجوال 01065519660
رقم الهاتف 0227927210
==========
مطلوب للكويت محاسبين 
الراتب 300الى 350دينار كويتى 
تامين السكن
الاقامة
التامين الطبى الشامل
لمن تنطبق علية الشروط 
ارسال الاوراق على الايميل التالى 
farsgas4@gmail.com
واللة الموفق
عدد سنوات الخبرة 3
رقم الجوال 01000121475
رقم الهاتف 01065622655
==========
مطلوب محاسب 2005 براتب مجزى جدا
رقم الجوال 01093881403
رقم الهاتف 01122527700
المدينة  القاهرة
==========
مطلوب فورآ لمستوصف الجزيرة بشرورة
** طبيبة عامة خبرة سنة الراتب 6000 ريال + حوافز + سكن + اقامة + انتقالات + تأمين إجتماعي وصحي
العمل بمستوصف الجزيرة بشرورة
** صيدلي خبرة سنة الراتب 4000 ريال + 1 % نسبة + سكن + اقامة + انتقالات + تأمين إجتماعي وصحي
العمل بمستوصف الجزيرة بشرورة
للاستعلام::
01015048483
Email;alforsa2011@yahoo.com
6000 ريال
==========
مطلوب صيادلة للعمل بالسعودية براتب مجزى جدا
رقم الجوال 01093881403
رقم الهاتف 01122527700
==========
مطلوب للعمل فورا بالسعودية
شركة رواد الخليج لإلحاق العمالة المصرية بالخارج
( ترخيص قوى عاملة 806 )
تعلن عن طلبها : مدرسة رياضيات تجيد اللغه الانجليزية للتدريس لطالب فى المرحله الابتدائية 
المميزات : 
1- مرتبات مجزية
2- تأمين سكن
3- تأمين صحى شامل
4- زيادة فى المرتبات سنوياً
5- تذاكر سفر ذهاب وعوده
يمكن الاستفسار عن الراتب والمزايا عن طريق الهاتف
01064999455 / 01119564008 / 0224506197
الايميل / rwadalkhlig@Hotmail.Com 
العنوان / 5 ميدان كوبرى القبة – أمام محطة كوبرى القبة .
الاتصال من الساعة 10صباحاً حتى 5 مساءاً
رقم الجوال 01064999455
رقم الهاتف 01119564008
==========
مطلوب للكويت مدرسين ومدرسات للعمل بارقى المدارس الخاصة للغات 
جميع التخصصات الرواتب تبدا من 350الى 450دينار كويتى 
تذكرة سفر مجانية من مصر /farsgas4@gmail.com
يفضل التقدير جيدا 
يرجى ارسال الاتى
صورة الموهل
صورة شهادة الخبرة
صورة جواز السفر
صورة شخصية حديثة 
الرجاء من الجميع الالتزام بالاعلان حرفيا كى لا يتم حذف الرسالة 
يرجى كتابة عنوان للرسالة واسم المادة المرشح لها المدرس فى عنوان الرسالة 
واللة الموفق
ابويوسف
الراتب 25,000.00 دينار
عدد سنوات الخبرة 3
رقم الجوال 01000121475
رقم الهاتف 01065622655


==========
مطلوب للسعوديه ممدرسين تخصصات 
فيزياء / كمياء/ احياء/ E/علوم
رقم الهاتف 01143506017
==========
مطلوب للعمل مدرسة لغة انجليزية وفرنسية لحضانة Born 2 Learn academy 
بالسادس من أكتوبر مدرسة لغة انجليزية و فرنسية ومشرفات وعاملات نظافة بأجور مغرية [ يفضل الخبرة ]


رقم الجوال 0238356939
رقم الهاتف 01205577172
==========
==========
مطلوب فورا عدد 6 مهندسين بجميع التخصصات للسفر للسعودية براتب مميز جدا بدون عمولة للمكتب نهائيا
ومع العلم أن المقابلة ستكون مع الكفيل السعودي مباشرة وللجدية في السفر برجاء الاتصال علي الرقم التالي 
01227749260


==========
مطلوب للعمل بشركة مقاولات كبري بالدمام بالسعوديه
1- مهندسين مدني (طرق وكباري)
2- مدير مشاريع مياه وصرف صحي
3- مراقبين معماري
4- مشغلين محطة خرسانة
5- نجار مسلح
6- حداد مسلح
7- مبيض محارة
8- بناء عام
توفر الشركة اقامه كاملة + تذاكر سفر
عدد سنوات الخبرة 2
رقم الجوال 01224949474
رقم الهاتف 0237494288
==========
مطلوب للعمل بالسعوديه مهندسين ديكور الرجاء ارسال السيره الذاتيه باللغه العربيه او الاتصال 
ت:01155140187 
alshorouk_group77@yahoo.com
عدد سنوات الخبرة 3
رقم الجوال 01155140187
البلد  مصر
المدينة  القاهرة
==========
عاجل مطلوب مهندسين طرق للسفر فورا لكبرى شركات السعودية شرط ان يكونوا خبرة عشر سنوات
عدد سنوات الخبرة 10+
رقم الجوال 01116117666


===========
مطلوب مهندسين مدنى ومعمارىللعمل بالسعودية براتب مجزى جدا
رقم الجوال 01093881403
رقم الهاتف 01122527700


============
مطلوب للعمل بمشروع بالسعوديه مهندسين معماري خبره من 4 الي 5 سنوات في تنفيذ مشاريع انشائيه
ويفضل من له خبره في تنفيذ مشروعات مثل الفنادق والقري السياحيه والبنوك الاستثماريه والمشروعات ذات الصبغه الجماليه والديكور
ترسل السير الذاتيه علي الايميل التالي
Samar.wa78@yahoo.com
برجاء كتابه التخصص في الموضوع
عدد سنوات الخبرة 5
رقم الهاتف 01062623237


============
تعلن شركة ماسة انترناشيونال كبرى شركات الحاق العمالة بالخارج عن حاجتها الى مهندسين معمارى خريجين 2005 للعمل بالسعودية برواتب ومزايا خيالية ارسال السيرة الذاتية على 
massa_hr@yahoo.com
عدد سنوات الخبرة 7
رقم الجوال 01123705000
رقم الهاتف 0183321888


..........يتبع لاحقا إن شاء الله


أرجو الدعاء*

----------


## جي اوبي

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووورين

----------


## جي اوبي

يسلموووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## جي اوبي

بارككم الله

----------


## جي اوبي

جزاكم الله خير

----------


## جي اوبي

مشك وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين

----------


## جي اوبي

يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## جي اوبي

يسلمووووووووووووووووو

----------


## جي اوبي

مشكوووووووووووووووووووريييييييييين

----------


## جي اوبي

لكم مني اجمل تحيه

----------


## جي اوبي

11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## جي اوبي

66666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666  6666

----------


## جي اوبي

88888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888  8

----------


## جي اوبي

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000000

----------


## جي اوبي

999999999999999999999999999999999999999

----------


## جي اوبي

11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111  111111

----------


## جي اوبي

77777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777  777

----------


## جي اوبي

شكر اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااا

----------

